# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  تحديث جديد لافضل برنامج تسجيل مكالمات بدون طوط TotalRecall 3.3.0 (لا يحتاج شهادة)

## AMR@RAMZI

السلام عليكم   Killer Mobile TotalRecall v3.3.0 S60v3 S60v5 SymbianOS9.x incl Keygen-BiNPDA   ثحديث جديد لافضل برنامج لتسجيل المكالمات بدون طوط    البرنامج لا يحتاج لشهادة او كسر للحماية يعني ثبت وادخل السريال وتمتع به   البرنامج متوافق مع الجيل الثالث والخامس        Features Include:   * Extremely small footprint - consumes very little memory  * No Beep Recording **  * AMR & WAV* Support  * AutoSend Clips via MMS, HTTP* & Email  * Unlimited Recording Time  * Add notes to your clips  * Record to Internal Memory or Memory Card  * Intuitively Named Clips  * Transfer Clips to your PC with Ease  * Password Protection Available  * Auto Record All Calls or Be Prompted to Record  * Manual Start/Stop via Hot Keys  * Dictaphone (While not on a call)  * Upload Clips via HTTP* (3rd edition only) (*Requires a free KM web user account for registered Total Recall users)  * Autostart at reboot  * FREE Updates for the Life of your device!  * Ask about our FREE web based user account   New features include:  - Beep tuning slider let's you adjust the audio quality down to help prevent the beep on stubborn devices  - Systeam app option - keeps the app up and running even in low memory situations   الترجـــــــــمة   وتشمل السمات :      * حجم صغير للغاية -- وتستهلك القليل جدا الذاكرة     * لا يوجد تسجيل الصفارة **     * عمرو * دعم & WAV     * AutoSend لقطات من خلال رسائل الوسائط المتعددة ، http:// & * البريد الإلكتروني     * تسجيل وقت غير محدود     * يلاحظ أضف إلى قائمة كليبات     * سجل لذاكرة داخلية أو بطاقات الذاكرة     * عين بداهة كليبات     * لنقل لقطات لجهازك بسهولة     * كلمة السر للحماية حاليا     * تسجيل جميع السيارات ، أو يدعو إلى أن يكون الباعث على سجل     * دليل البداية / أوقفوا عبر المفاتيح الساخنة     * الدكتافون (وبينما لا على الكلمة)     * تحميل لقطات من خلال النص المتشعب * (3rd طبعة فقط) (* كم الحر يتطلب حساب مستخدم لشبكة الإنترنت في معرض المستخدمين المسجلين)     * تشغيل تلقائي على إعادة التشغيل     * تحديثات مجانية للحياة جهازك!     * اسأل عن مجانية على الشبكة العالمية القائمة على حساب المستخدم     وتشمل الميزات الجديدة :     -- الصفارة ضبط دعونا لك شريط تمرير تعديل بانخفاض جودة الصوت للمساعدة على منع أجهزة العنيد على زمارة     -- الخيار Systeam التطبيق -- يبقى التطبيق والتي تعمل حتى في حالات انخفاض الذاكرة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   تحيااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## EZEL

???c3 -00 هل يعمل على هاتف      *يمكنك  التسجيل المكالمة بكل سهولة اجري اي مكالمة ستظهر لك في الشاشة  للجوال خيارات او اضغط عليها ثم اذهب الي اخر اوثم اذهب الي تسجيل او
سجل ماتشاء*

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شرفنى مرورك
اخى الكريم

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------


## ايمن الخوا

شكرا جزيلا وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## مظهر

مشكور اخي الفاضل على مجهودك

----------


## EZEL

*ان أمكن نسخة من هذا البرنامج تعمل على الجيل الثاني ؟؟؟*

----------


## rabab2oo8

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## التوشكاوى

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## khaled 2020

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## saimne

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## kalimat

هااايييييييييي

----------


## ali jasim

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة

----------


## حسن العيداني

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## geh_215

مشكور اخي

----------


## scorpion727

kiss

----------


## bolng76

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## علاء حسن طرطوس

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــور

----------


## abo2010

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ra10chid

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## EZEL

ممكن سيريال شغال للبرنامج ؟

----------

